# Nachfolger Slayer, kommt noch was 2015?



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2014)

Für 2014 wird es wohl kein neues Slayer geben.
Und 2015?
Hat jemand mal was läuten hören?
Seltsam ruhig bei Rocky Mountain zum Thema Enduro?


----------



## Kooni81 (7. Mai 2014)

Wieso ruhig? Mit dem Altitude in der Rally Edition hat man doch was für "Enduro"
Wird halt spannend was da dann mit dem Slayer passiert.
Fühl mich auf meinem 26er Slayer noch sehr wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich denke wir werden in sehr schneller Zeit zu 27,5" gezwungen.
Wäre schön wenn uns Rocky wieder anbietet.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Mai 2014)

Gute Frage... Ich denke, dass das Altitude Rally Edition das Endurosegment komplett bedienen soll... die Teamfahrer fahren ja so gut wie nichts anderes mehr als das Altitude.... Bin auf ein neues DH Bike gespannt, die 180mm Klasse, früher Freerider genannt wird wohl tot sein....


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich denke das der Kunstgriff "Endurohype" dazu genutzt wurde die Federwege zu senken um sie dann als Inovation wieder wachsen zu lassen.
Entweder wird im Alti der Federweg wachsen, oder das Slayer reanimiert.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Mai 2014)

Haste wohl recht. ähnlich wie die schwachsinnigen Freeride Hardtails, die ja auch wieder im Trend sind... den Produktnamen Switch haben sie auch noch


----------



## bestmove (20. Mai 2014)

Ein E-Switch unter 20Kg wäre der Kracher


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2014)

das hat doch schon "E" 20kg gehabt?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Juli 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/thomas-vanderham-matt-hunter-big-kids-teaser-2014.html da ist zumindest schonmal das neue DH Bike in Action zu sehen, nehme ich mal an


----------

